# Garth Turner



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Let me start this thread by saying that I am not partisan at all regarding Canadian politics. 

Secondly, I have to admit that Garth Turner is a very interesting character, and an incredibly entertaining writer. Good for him.

Anyway, tonight he is going on about Trudeau, and referring to him as the "kid PM" and all of this curmudgeon BS.

Anyway, here is my response to him in which he would post on his site, or at least give a reason for deleting it. Maybe the tone is snarky, but that is the fashion n which Garth writes, so I have no issues responding in such a manner.


_"Garth,

I know you’re a senior citizen and all, but is this “kid PM” not in the same age group as Mulroney, Trudeau Sr, and Joe Clark when they became PM? I mean really, Harper was literally only 3 years older than JT when he was given his first mandate.

You’re out of touch gramps. Were you telling Mulroney to get off your lawn in 1984?"_


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the point is not chronological age, but... maturity? 

I personally find the fixation (both domestically and internationally) on his appearance to be rather bizarre. Imagine if some of the headlines written about him were used to describe a female politician...


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

andrewf said:


> I think the point is not chronological age, but... maturity?
> 
> I personally find the fixation (both domestically and internationally) on his appearance to be rather bizarre. Imagine if some of the headlines written about him were used to describe a female politician...


True. I guess, I was more frustrated with Garth. He will post alternative views, if he has a a strong and sarcastic response. Otherwise, he ignores comments.

But, seriously though, both Mulroney and his dad, were good looking guys full of charisma...were they judged on their age the same way? I'm not sure about that?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

He grew up with a silver spoon in his mouth so lacks maturity...his wife is a b**tch...my daughter who worked in the Chateau Laurier a few years ago has met him & her often.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. Garth is a clown who is more interested in self-promotion than truth.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Garth Turner's opinion in politics and finance/investing are equally worthless.
Don't waste your time.
If you have time to waste, go watch Kardashians or Honey Boo Boo, but don't spare a moment for Garth.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

He is a bit of a douche. He also exploits percentages as franken-numbers in such a way as to make a RE agent blush.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In fairness to Garth.........this is what he said about himself in the same blog.

_My reply was what you’d expect from a pucker-lipped, calcified, emotionless curmudgeon who sees nothing but augmenting risk in a one-horse, house-lusty portfolio strategy in the age of interventionist politics._

He writes with equal opportunity humour.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Every time you read one of Justin's opinions it sounds like it's coming from a dorm room after a couple of bong hits. Maturity is more than years on earth. Some people are more mature at 30 than he will be at 70. Not that there are many like that these days.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

To be fair, I don't think Harper governed with much maturity either, but for different reasons. His government has been incredibly cynical, petty and vindictive. The new government is perhaps a bit too idealistic.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Of all the things any govt. can be accused of, idealism is not one of them.
Harper administration simply had a different set of lobby groups to represent.
This govt. has a very different set of vested interest groups to answer to.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The first while will be taken up unwinding a lot of Harper initiatives. 

The Liberals have quite a few cases being processed in the courts to deal with, budget changes to legislation and implementation of their own legislation.

The have expansion of the CPP, marijuana legalization, mandatory sentencing, refugee health care, public service sick days, climate change, UCCB changes, TFSA and income splitting ..........and lots of other things to keep them busy for a long time.

We know what they said they would do, so much of it won't be a surprise.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Speaking of unwinding conservatives policies...let us go as far back as we can & roll back the GST that Mulroney brought it.
Trudeau should also immediately unwind the *14% growth in public sector *that Harper brought in since 2006


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Speaking of unwinding conservatives policies...let us go as far back as we can & roll back the GST that Mulroney brought it.
> Trudeau should also immediately unwind the *14% growth in public sector *that Harper brought in since 2006


So you want to go back to the Manufacturers Tax, etc.?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Sure, the goal is to undo everything done by the conservatives.
The income splitting, the TFSA, Bill C-77 etc.
So might as well keep going all the way back to Mulroney.

There is no other conservative leadership in the last 40 years other than Harper & Mulroney, until all the way back to Diefenbaker.
We can address that during Trudeau's second term...


----------

